# Bowling Tournament



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Two bowling teams, one of all blondes and one of all brunettes,
charter a double-decker bus for a weekend for a bowling tournament
in Atlantic City.

The brunette team rides in the bottom of the bus, and the blonde
team rides on the top level. The brunette team down below is
whooping it up, having a great time, when one of them realizes
she doesn't hear anything from the blondes upstairs.

She decides to go up and investigate. When the brunette reaches
the top, she finds all the blondes frozen in fear, staring straight
ahead at the road and clutching the seats in front of them. They
all had white knuckles.

The brunette says, "What's goin' on up here? We're having a great
time downstairs!"

One of the blondes looks up and says to her, "Yeah, but you've got
a driver!"


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

